# Malaga area



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi folks
Still researching....looks like we are heading for malaga area due to work. Any tips on where to live away from the hustle and bustle in a friendly mixed Spanish/ ex pat community. Will travel for up to 45 mins to get to malaga area! Thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in near Torrox and it is 40 minutes to Malaga from here. I would recommend East of Malaga but it depends on what you are looking for... Have a look at this website:

Areas, towns and villages in the Axarquia on the Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre is a good mix - not to be confused with Alhaurin El Grande, which is a bit more "british"??? Google it and take a look. A typical Spanish town

Jo xxx


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you.... Was looking at both but it seems de le torre is an easier commute. Have discounted coin for same reason or am I wrong? Also looking at Miijas but not sure


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pippa33 said:


> Thank you.... Was looking at both but it seems de le torre is an easier commute. Have discounted coin for same reason or am I wrong? Also looking at Miijas but not sure


Coin, is a bit of a British area, altho many have left since the recession - the same with Alhaurin El Grande. But that has left a bit of a hole and there are many empty businesses etc

Mijas is better, its a good mixture of all nationalities. The Pueblo looks very "Spanish" and is very touristy, the costa is quite spread out, but is nice.

You need to go and take a look really lol!!!!

We lived in Alhaurin de la Torre and really liked it. Altho its quite a modern town, its affluent and has good amenities and is mainly Spanish

Jo xxx


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone.....got some time.... 2-3 months before we all go so will have a chance to get over and have a look but no better advice from those already there!! X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pippa33 said:


> Thanks everyone.....got some time.... 2-3 months before we all go so will have a chance to get over and have a look but no better advice from those already there!! X


Google maps and streetview are a good guide too

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For me Mijas is a place to visit not to live. In the four to five summer months it is heaving with tourists. Where we live it feels like somewhere to live - home - not a permanent holiday...


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you thrax...that's helpful. Want somewhere with a real Spanish feel. Live in somerset and tourists can be testing!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pippa33 said:


> Thank you thrax...that's helpful. Want somewhere with a real Spanish feel. Live in somerset and tourists can be testing!!


Where Thrax lives is nice. and the nearest town, Nerja has everything and is on the coast. Its about 45 mins from Malaga, but its a good road

Jo xxx


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you....narrowing it down! Nerja, Torrox and de la torre!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Pippa. That's exciting that you'll be here in 2-3 months. I hope you've figured out all the arrangements for your doggy and that that will go well for everyone. You're asking about commuting to Malaga. Have you already ruled out living in Malaga itself?


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi. Yes have ruled out malaga....we live in darkest somerset and are country bumpkins at heart so looking further afield for that reason!!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Have lived in de la Torre for about 12 years now and love the place it is very spanish (no brit bars) although have a mix of all nationalities. The people are very friendly and will always speak if given half a chance . Alhaurin el Grande and Coin have a much bigger British contingent with british bars and restaruants etc. Mijas is very touristy especially in the summer not a place to live but lovely to visit and not particularly good for a commute to Malaga. With the new motorway you can get into the center of Malaga in about 25 minutes from Torre center.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a country bumpkin too, but need the conveniences of the city. So my plans are to travel and spend some time in rural areas, with Malaga as my hub. 

Here are some listings that may be helpful to you in finding your home. These are listings for short-term and long-term rentals, as well as buying. 

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas

idealista.com â€” casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

vacation rentals, apartments and accommodations on 9flats.com

Pisos y casas en venta y alquiler â€“ SpainHouses.net

Spanish property, property for sale in Spain, Spanish properties to buy, Spain real estate

These were provided to me by forum members when I was hunting an apartment. I hope that helps you out.


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. Thank you all for the great advice. What are your views on frigliana?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Frigliana is where Thrax lives! It's lovely

Jobs xxx


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, first post, Frigiliana is a pretty little village with a good mix of Ex pats from most of Europe. Many of the guests in my apartment there never go anywhere else at night. It is a bit 'disney' for me. Had an apartment there for the last nine years.
Torrox Pueblo is more of a working village but I think there is more ambience in the main square than Frigi which does not really have an equivalent. Less Brits, more Germans and less English spoken.


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

:boom::boom::boom::typing::typing::typing:Thanks everyone....narrowing things down now but no decisions til we see for ourselves! All seems very daunting.... Where to live, paperwork, language( only speak chatty French and Italian!!) dogs etc etc!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pippa33 said:


> :boom::boom::boom::typing::typing::typing:Thanks everyone....narrowing things down now but no decisions til we see for ourselves! All seems very daunting.... Where to live, paperwork, language( only speak chatty French and Italian!!) dogs etc etc!!!


I think it's good that you feel a bit daunted. What ever some people say, moving country is a big thing even within Europe. You are after all changing house and friends not to mention language, culture, food, customs, and government. For a while you go back to almost a child like state of losing your goal posts and your common knowledge. Just make sure you don't lose your common sense


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you! Lots of relocates in uk....some of which might have been another planet!! Always seems daunting but will get on with it!!!


----------

